# -



## Jimmy M (Sep 24, 2017)

-


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

When my dogs are still growing, they're fed twice a day. After that it's once a day.


----------



## Jimmy M (Sep 24, 2017)

-


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

My Luna is 3 years old, 62 lbs and I feed her Purina Pro Sensitive Skin & Stomach 2X a day. I feed her about 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 cups each feeding depending on her activity.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feed my boy PPP SSS also, I feed twice a day. One cup in the a.m. and one in the p.m. p.m.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I feed Rukie a cup to 1.25 twice a day plus kibble as training treats. He stays a nice lean 64 pounds.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> When my dogs are still growing, they're fed twice a day. After that it's once a day.



I used to do this. I now do twice a day but I also use treats several times a day in my obedience training.


----------



## Jimmy M (Sep 24, 2017)

-


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I feed ProPlan Sport 1 cup twice a day, with 1 or two tbl. of meat added, usually cooked chicken thigh or leg meat. Sometimes pork, bison, cooked fish.


----------



## Jimmy M (Sep 24, 2017)

-


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I feed 3 times a day, just because it works well for my dog. She is small, just 45 pounds, so she can't eat a large amount at one time. Best is to do what works best for your dog and your schedule.


----------



## samaustin (Feb 10, 2014)

Twice a day. Once when he wakes us up between 5:00A-6:00A (not our choice) and then again by 3:00P, but we start getting the death stare around 2:00P.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Jimmy M said:


> Jax is almost 4 years old and he is 75lbs. Once a day should be safe then.



No, Feeding the full daily amount once a day is a recipe for bloat/gastric-torsion. That is a LOT of food and weight in the stomach at once. Plus all the extra time eating eating more food means more air is being gulped and on top of all that the water drank at the meal too! Dogs should always eat twice a day and if they eat to fast and gulp heavily, they should be fed the same daily amount, just smaller meals so maybe 3 times a day. 

Also remember that amount they recommend to feed daily is a guideline. every dog is different and some maybe need 2 cups and some may need 3 cups even at the same weight. just add or decrease the amount until the amount you feed maintains their weight.


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

I guess each puppy is different. Blondie would eat twice a day and clean her plate. Stuart does not clean his plate, I feed him three times a day currently. 

I read puppies should get three times a day then two later in life. Not sure if that was a book or this forum where I read that.


----------



## Susy (Dec 7, 2018)

Our dog is just about eleven months. He eats one cup three times a day. 6 A.M. , 4P.M. & 8 P.M.. He devours his food in twenty seconds. He always seems like he's starving even afterwards. I think if I left the whole bag he would eat it.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with you Maggie's Voice,,,,once a day is too much at a time. Murphy get a cup at 8am and another at 5pm (because we get the stare too) of Farmina with a topper of Stella and Chewy at dinner time only.


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

35 years ago, I feed our first Golden, Jake, a huge bowl filled with Tuffys.... I know, very bad choice, but we weren't eating any better. He'd eat a bit whenever he wanted to and I'd refill the bowl when it was empty. He was a lean, running, dock diving dog, full of joy and Golden happiness. He lived a wonderful life for 16 years. 



Our next Golden, Ty, got Exclusive Large Breed, twice a day.... I wanted to do the free bowl, but I needed to lure him in with "Are you hungry?" He'd get whatever amount he needed to maintain his weight according to his activity. Sometimes his meals were not on schedule, which made me feel bad... we weren't always home at feeding time.



Now Dax, who is 18 months, get PPP Sport in a big bowl. He eats what he wants, when he wants... like we do. He is a small Golden, just 50 pounds. But, he is solid muscle and runs and jumps and has the best time for a total of, at least, two hours a day. We do agility training, for fun, I'm too old to run the course for competition. With the cold weather and ice that we have, I might have to cut his food back a bit... just because we (meaning me) aren't getting outside as much as he would like. But, if he says he's hungry, I feed him. I watch his waist and his ribs and adjust to keep him a lean, mean, flying machine. 



So, you need to feed your dog the way it works for both of you. Work around your schedule and his needs. Keep an eye on his body. Find your fit. 



Have a great Golden New Year.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Mine eat twice a day. My boy is almost done growing I think. In the past month he's started looking like a grown up. He's about 20 months old.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I think it depends on how your dog eats. Duke, our 8 year old, gets fed PPP JM once a day. We just switched him from the PPP Sport. He eats most of it at around 6 a.m.. He then likes to save about a half a cup for a nighttime snack. I actually pick it up now and put it back down when our puppy Moe eats his second meal. If I didn't pick up Dukes food Moe would eat it. Moe is currently being fed twice a day. He would probably be a candidate for bloat. He just inhales his food. I'm honestly hoping that changes as he gets older. Duke has always self limited. Both dogs are field trained and when at the trainer are fed once a day. Our vet has field dogs as well, and recommends going to one feeding a day by the time they are 12 months old. He's also a stickler about monitoring their weight.


----------



## Barlosh (Sep 1, 2018)

Twice a day morning and evening. She has a small bowl of skinners kibble and a raw chicken leg, carcass, pig tail or pig kidney etc with fresh raw veg. She’d be hungry if only fed once a day and that can create bile vomits.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not a canine nutrition scientist, so I looked for information provided by experts. 
A quick search revealed that a couple PhDs at Purina (Purina Research Nutritionist Brian Zanghi, PhD and Purina Senior Research Scientist Arleigh Reynolds, DVM, PhD, DACVN ) advise feeding adult working dogs one time a day.
I feed my mutts at night, almost always once a day; however if any of my dogs need to add a little weight, I'll give them a half portion of food in the morning (but never on a morning that I'll be training them), until they have gained the pound or two that I think they need, then back to once a day.
FTGoldens


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

I have been feed Stuart three times a day. Stuart does not eat the entire bowl at once, thinking that is Puppy ADD. Will switch to two times in the future not sure at what age, need to research.


----------



## ken71 (Jun 15, 2018)

I still feed three times a day but it is also used to entertain. Alfie gets a large breakfast, small dinner and the rest is used around the middle of the day where it is either scattered around the house or garden for him to sniff out or used in Kongs.

Sniffing for food is great for tiring him out and relieving boredom when we can’t play with him.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I home cook for Jonah and feed him 3 times a day. He knows exactly what time each meal is to be served and gets my attention when the clock strikes that magic number, ha! Jonah is 10 years old going on 2 years old he thinks.


----------

